# da Baselayout1 a 2 vale la pena? [SE SERVE? SI!!!]

## marziods

è un passaggio da fare o evitabile? che cosa cambia, o meglio, quali sono i vantaggi di un eventuale passaggio? (oltre all'uso di altri init script che userei con estrema felicità)

mandi 

Marzio

----------

## darkmanPPT

mah, visto che nessuno dice nulla... dico io qualcosa.

io uso baselayout 2, più che altro perchè mi è richiesto da openrc.

mah, io non ho mai avuto rogne.

----------

## marziods

mmm quindi il passaggio non da alcun vantaggio o svantaggio? il suggerimento è pertanto di rimanere dove sono ed evitare inutili sperimentazioni?

ciao ciao

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *marziods wrote:*   

> mmm quindi il passaggio non da alcun vantaggio o svantaggio? il suggerimento è pertanto di rimanere dove sono ed evitare inutili sperimentazioni?
> 
> ciao ciao

 

mah, io l'ho fatto per passare a openrc.

openrc secondo me funziona molto bene ed è più veloce di <quel che c'era prima che non ricordo come si chiama>.

mah, se vuoi usare openrc, passa pure. se non ti serve, non vedo perchè tu debba passare....

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/openrc-migration.xml

 *Quote:*   

> Inoltre, siccome Gentoo si è espansa ad altre piattaforme come Gentoo/FreeBSD e Gentoo Embedded, è diventato impossibile richiedere a un sistema rc basato su bash. Questo ha portato allo sviluppo di baselayout 2, che è scritto in C e richiede unicamente una shell POSIX-compilant. Durante lo sviluppo di baselayout 2, è stato determinato che era più appropriato se baselayout avesse fornito meramente i file base e il layout del filesystem per Gentoo e il sistema rc fu spostato in un suo pacchetto. Sicché abbiamo OpenRC.
> 
> 

 

quindi prima o poi ti toccherà

----------

## fbcyborg

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mah, io l'ho fatto per passare a openrc.
> 
> openrc secondo me funziona molto bene ed è più veloce di <quel che c'era prima che non ricordo come si chiama>.

 

Anche io. Sono passato a OpenRC da parecchio tempo su più di un PC e tutto va alla grande. Se segui la guida, è un aggiornamento del tutto sicuro e consigliato!

----------

## ago

viene usato anche in produzione, è ritenuto a momenti più stabile di baselayout 1

----------

## djinnZ

io ci sono stato costretto visto che non ho capito come far funzionare hostapd senza.  :Confused: 

----------

## marziods

 *ago wrote:*   

> viene usato anche in produzione, è ritenuto a momenti più stabile di baselayout 1

 

mmmm a questo punto mi sorge spontanea la domanda: 

se è ritenuto anche piu stabile, e da quanto mi pare non esistono controindicazioni, perchè non viente implementato di default?

un marzio un po perplesso   :Shocked: 

mandi

----------

## fbcyborg

Credo che sia legato a questo motivo.

----------

## xdarma

 *marziods wrote:*   

> è un passaggio da fare o evitabile?

 

Prima o poi verrà fatto il passaggio a OpenRC/baselayout2 (anche se sono anni che se ne parla e non succede mai...)

 *marziods wrote:*   

> quali sono i vantaggi di un eventuale passaggio?

 

Personalmente ho fatto il passaggio solo per evitarmi problemi: con il nuovo sono più "compatibile" con i devel gentoo e non devo gestire personalmente meccanismi obsoleti e complicati dei quali non conosco praticamente nulla.

 *marziods wrote:*   

> perchè non viente implementato di default?

 

Me lo chiedo anch'io. Si potrebbe almeno modificare il manuale dell'installazione per forzare i nuovi arrivati a partire direttamente con OpenRC/baselayout2.

Alla fine i devel devono fare il doppio del lavoro per mantenere il doppio meccanismo e i peggiori utenti (cioè i nuovi utenti) sono i più difficili da far migrare.

----------

## marziods

allora è deciso...

non ne ho la necessità ma appena torno a Pd faccio il salto!!!

#su questo canale gli aggiornamenti!

mandi

 :Razz: 

----------

## ago

Si stava seriamente pensando di stabilizzare openrc fino a che spunta la notizia che l'unico devel upstream abbandona il progetto. Da quel momento in poi per diverso tempo non si sono viste nuove release fin quando è nato l'herd openrc. Personalmente suppongo che i membri dell'herd abbiano preso in mano il progetto in ambito sviluppo. Mi informerò meglio sulla situazione

----------

## djinnZ

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Credo che sia legato a questo motivo.

   :Shocked:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

che c'entra portage?

----------

## fbcyborg

Cavolo, quando l'ho scritto pensavo ad un'altra cosa. Chiedo scusa.

Ho assimilato il fatto che portage-2.2* è ancora hard masked, con il fatto che a suo tempo lo era anche baselayout2 (o comunque, come minimo era ancora marcato come testing).

Ma ovviamente non c'entra assolutamente nulla. Grazie djinnZ, per averlo fatto notare.

Scusatemi se ho creato confusione.

----------

## djinnZ

No problem, cmq  *UberLord wrote:*   

> I no longer have the time or motivation to maintain OpenRC. This is partly because I no longer use Gentoo. All bugs should be sent to them, the discussion list and the irc channel will be closed down. This trac instance will be removed after a period of time.
> 
> Thanks, and I hope you have enjoyed me working on OpenRC.

 

----------

## paolo.bellini

Oggi o domani proverò a cambiare a baselayout2 sul mio server produttivo matrix.frozenwolf.net

Poi pubblicherò le mie impressioni sulla stabilità del sistema rispetto all'1.

----------

## marziods

passaggio effettuato... bello mi ricorda openbsd purtroppo è stato quasi inutile!   :Laughing: 

comunque passerò anche le altre macchine

----------

## ago

tra pochi giorni lo avremo stabile  :Wink: 

----------

## marziods

 *ago wrote:*   

> tra pochi giorni lo avremo stabile 

 

si ho letto nelle news...

era ora!   :Laughing: 

----------

## jezet

Scusate se mi intrometto, ma ho un dubbio sulla guida... e non volevo aprire un post apposito perché è proprio una sciocchezza! 

posso qui??

ciao

eg

----------

## ago

ormai che ci siamo..

----------

## jezet

Ok, grazie... allora al paragrafo:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /etc/conf.d/rc
> 
> /etc/conf.d/rc has been deprecated and any settings you have in there will need to be migrated to the appropriate settings in /etc/rc.conf. Please read through /etc/rc.conf and /etc/conf.d/rc and migrate the settings. Once you are complete, delete /etc/conf.d/rc. 

 

la migrazione da /etc/conf.d/rc a /etc/rc.conf avviene in automatico e io devo solo verificare che i parametri siano uguali in entrambi i file, oppure devo copiarli a mano?? 

grazie, ciao

eg

----------

## fbcyborg

A me sembra di ricordare di averlo fatto a mano. Tutto sommato non avevo molta roba da trasferire. In ogni caso, tu alla fine del passaggio, controlli il vecchio file /etc/conf.d/rc e migri i settaggi da lì a /etc/rc.conf, qualora non sia stato fatto in automatico!  :Wink: 

----------

## jezet

Ok grazie mille del chiarimento e scusate ancora l' intromissione!   :Laughing: 

ciao

eg

----------

